# Haulover Canal Help



## Red (Jun 25, 2006)

Does anyone here fish Haulover Canal much, or any part of the Merrit Island Reserve? I am thinking of trying it next time I go, seeing as how I haven't caught much anywhere else. What baits/rigs should I use?


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Haulover Canal*

I live in Daytona and heard that it was a good place. I went there about a month ago. I used live shrimp. I didn't get anything. A few small snappers, that's all. Their were alot of grassy weeds on the hook each time I pulled it in. I fished right at the bridge and a couple places along side it(access roads). One was Bair's Cove. I'm sure their are good fish in it, but I didn't have much luck that day. I would think it was mainly because of the grass..covering up my bait. Have you tried Sunglow Pier? I have fished Ponce alot lately, but am going to try the Pier Monday. I have been there before alot and think it's a good bet.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Haulover*

Ok' i do pretty good down there However there is not really a Tide down there. A good s/w wind 
will push the Bait usually (prawn size shrimp) from the South and through the Canal. this is when i go to the North end and Anchor off or drift through using the troller. Trick is to be quiet and never go on a weekend. Let it settle by wed. if you have a good s/w and Jumbo hand picked Shrimp should get a few Gator Trout or Lg. Snook. Released an 18 Lb. snook under the bridge Last full Moon of June at about 2am skeeters were real bad though  .... Ps> use Flaurocarbon real light Line nothing over 20 LB even on the shock leader no shiney snaps swivels. Ultra spooky down there as well Good luck.


----------



## ashrafel68 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi,

I fished Halover Canal last week under the bridge. I cought several sheepheads and a keeper black drum.

I used the following rig:

20 lb mono + 30 Ib leader (18") with a small bullet wight and size 1 hook. The bait was live shrimp, cut the head and tail, peel it, and threaded from the tail in the hook.

Beware of rocks. But that rig will guarantee you a niiiiiiiiiiiice fish God willing.

Good luck,


----------



## Red (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks alot ashrafael, hopefully I can head down there this saturday to try it out. What did you use for a leader, flourocarbon, or just mono?


----------



## ashrafel68 (Jul 12, 2005)

I always use flourocarbon for leader. Infact, I have several rigs ready the night before, so I do not have to waste time while I am fishing for rigs.

By the way, I know it might be a very short notice, but I am going to Playalinda beach tomorrow (Thursday) in Parking Lot # 1. Hope to see you there.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Give us a report when you return, hope you had a good day. I am going to try to get there this weekend. Have the local shops had shrimp?


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Shrimp*

Its been hit n -miss Fishin Shack was out. 
Howards had as of Sat they were on the small side though. got 3 Doz. only to end up getting skunked which i will blame on the dirty water, oh well i Froze half.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Jigmaster said:


> Its been hit n -miss Fishin Shack was out. Howards had as of Sat they were on the small side though.The hardware Store in Oak Hill usually runs out before Kelly's usually. got 3 Doz. only to end up getting skunked which i will blame on the dirty water, oh well i Froze half.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Jigmaster said:


> Jigmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Its been hit n -miss Fishin Shack was out. Howards had as of Sat they were on the small side Though.
> > The hardware Store in Oak Hill usually runs out before Kelly's does. got 3 Doz. only to end up getting skunked which i will blame on the dirty water, oh well i froze half for later.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

[


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

I was able to get shrimp at Skeeter Lagoon's, got the about 7:30 - 7:45, the supply truck was just leaving. They were also small. Fished Platalinda until 12:30 and decided to give the beach to the kids before I hooked one. People sure don't mind setting up right next to you, guess they don't realize that your line moves.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Ignorant Bathers*

How very true seems as even if you have the whole beach in the spring or fall, it never fails some turrist will come along and jump in or float into your line on a raft. I Got Booted yesterday by the beach patrol was fishing near the Hilton. 
bathers moved in n- that was it. I had a rude Vacationer wading waist deep with her drunken enterage only to hear her say "cant you see we are swimming here".....Moments later i got booted.
I guess is kinda like road rage ....Swimmers rage.
To be honest i was staged on both sides of a run out and was going to warn her of the dangers of swimming in a Run-out,oh but not now- she probably thought i was fullo B.S. anyway . To my knowlege there is no ordnance on where or when we can Fish or who swimmers or Fishers have more a right to use the Beach. Its not like Surf Fishing would be productive if it were in a desegnated area, what with the ever changing Runout locations Clean water and location of Fish. I can handle the 50 Million questions Turrist ask` LIKE WHAT KIND OF FISH DO YOU CATCH HERE, WHAT DO YOU USE FOR BAIT, DO YOU EVER CATCH SHARKS I CATCH WALLIE AND PIKE bLAH BLAH ETC. Except when its hot n hevy and 4 lb. Pompano are banging two Rods at she same time. Id' like to put all of those answers screen printed on the back of a Tee shirt..Im sure im not alone on this one. Back to who owns the Beach or has more rights to use it any thought??? However it may have its advantages. If i see a Comercial guy Slayin the Pompano i got it! send my wife out in front of him while i go Complain to the Beach Patrol they make him leave then i move in. Hmmm Naaaa cant do it goes againts Fishers code of ethics. But the moral is it would actually work.


----------

